# A Fist Full of Yen.......



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

We kinda got off on a tangent about this in one of the CE threads, so I thought I'd beat Stuart to the punch and start one here where it won't be off-topic. 

This is a "Samuel L. Bronkowitz" production.........


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

elaclair said:


> We kinda got off on a tangent about this in one of the CE threads, so I thought I'd beat Stuart to the punch and start one here where it won't be off-topic.
> 
> This is a "Samuel L. Bronkowitz" production.........


Stuart is a fighting force of extraordinary magnitude!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh dear lord... I am *so* dating myself when I admit that I remember that in Kentucky Fried Movie.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Also on the bill was Cleopatra Schwartz


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I still want to see the full length version of "Catholic High School Girls in Trouble"

"This is not a chewade"

See ya
Tony


----------

